

Jason Fried: Why You Can't Work at Work - dstein
http://bigthink.com/ideas/18522

======
wccrawford
My office claims to try to eliminate interruptions, and it's better than it
was before, but there are still far too many. Most recently, during a massive
emergency, the general manager came down and sat in the office and demanding
to know what we were talking about at all times, how long it would take, and
why it had to be done. For hours. I haven't seen anything that disruptive in
years, and during the worst possible time.

Most of the rest of the time, it's other developers bothering me. I've been
here the longest, so I know the answers they are looking for and so they ask
me. Constantly. Even stuff that's been in the wiki for years.

But as for the 'do the real work at home' bit... No. I do everything at work.
Home time is for me. If they want me to be more productive, they'll provide a
productive environment.

